# Scarborough bans motorhomes overnighting



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

http://www.thescarboroughnews.co.uk...p-camping-in-carparks-overnight-1-5195269?utm


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

There's already a thread on this, see
here


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This topic is running already in a very well established thread with lots of participation.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1336932.html#1336932

I suggest that this thread should be locked as it is important to keep all the comments together so that responses can be coordinated.

Thanks
Dave

site admin note - closed this one, please refer to the linked thread.


----------

